

US Funds IP Enforcement, Offers to Draft Legislation in New Zealand - morganpyne
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/5769/125/

======
heresy
If you take the time to read the recently passed legislation in NZ, it's big
media's wet dream. Presumption of guilt: check. Bypassing of due process:
check (fucking kangaroo court tribunals). Three strikes and termination of
Internet access: check. Passed via "emergency" Christchurch earthquake
session. The whole thing stinks of Washington arm twisting.

~~~
PostOnce
Internet access should (and I think, likely will) be legislated as a right in
many countries in the semi-near future.

Already, it's difficult/impossible to find/apply for a job without internet
access. Cutting off someone's internet access may be a breach of freedom of
expression/free speech in some countries. When all phones are VOIP phones, the
internet will be a life or death matter for 911/111/999 calls. Not to mention
stuff you have to buy, children's homework, your job may likely be a
telecommute position (in which case, revocation of internet access = hungry
kids), etc.

They don't revoke your license and right to wear coats when you're caught
shoplifting, even though the car is how you got to the store, and you hid the
item in your coat. It's because those items are necessary and useful for other
purposes. And because there is no lobby to get that legislated.

------
bediger
Wait, in the US, we have a "budget crisis" that's letting us seriously
contemplate de-funding virtually all social programs, we're in 2.5 wars, and
we've got money and time to waste on "intellectual property" and diplomatic
arm-twisting?

What a load. Something's fishy.

------
hartror
And people wonder why as an Australian I take such an interest in the US
political system. As an added bonus it makes me feel better about the sorry
state of our system. One case where the grass isn't greener.

~~~
beedogs
As an American living in Australia, I find Australians as a whole are often
more clued-in than Americans regarding US political matters. (They're also far
more pragmatic and less idealistic about politics in general.)

------
nkassis
Is there anyone on our side? Looking at the Canadian elections currently, I'm
not sure there is a single party that wouldn't pass a C-32 or NZ like bill.
It's sad. The 301 list is such a joke it's not even funny. I think Canada
should raise taxes on oil exports to the US to replace the money we already
give the big media and friends (for example: per Blank Disc,Hard drive, iPod
tax should be paid by the US because it all goes to them anyway.)

------
marshray
They're not making a very good argument against unethical copying by trying to
do others' homework for them.

Now really, what kind of message does that send?!

------
seanlinmt
A similar legislation was also passed in Malaysia not too far back. I would
not be surprised if the same situation occurred there as well. However,
enforcement would be another matter.

